# Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute



## Dorschharry1804

Hallo Leute, wenn schon niemand sich in Oppland/ Ostnorwegen auskennt, kann mir dann jemand verraten ob und wie man Lachs und Mefo ohne Fliegenrute nachstellt???#c Meine, kann man auch Spinnfischen, so wie Blinkern oder so..................
Kommt Leute, das wisst ihr doch!!
Danke für viele Hinweise und Tipps
(achso, ich will im Fluß fischen, Strömung leider bis jetzt unbekannt):m


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*

Hallo Dorschharry1804,
klar geht das auch mit Blinkern oder Spinnern. 
Die Frage ist nur, ob es an dem jeweiligen Fluß auch erlaubt ist. An einigen gute Lachs-Strecken in Norwegen ist nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt. 
Außerdem wird es schwieriger Lachs und Meerforellen anzutreffen je weiter man ins Landesinnere kommt. An vielen Flüssen Norwegens machen die Wasserkraftwerke den Aufstieg schwer.
Wo genau soll es den hingehen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschharry1804

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*

OOH !!! Hallo Tomasz, einer der sich bissel auskennt, prima !!!!
Tretten/ Oppland/ Nähe Lillehammer, mein Kumpel der dort wohnt, kennt sich nicht so aus, weiß nur das die Angler wohl dort im Fluß stehen, bin nur kein Fliegenfischer, daher meine Frage, kannst du mir bissel helfen, Petri.................:vik:


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*



Dorschharry1804 schrieb:


> OOH !!! Hallo Tomasz, einer der sich bissel auskennt, prima !!!!
> Tretten/ Oppland/ Nähe Lillehammer, mein Kumpel der dort wohnt, kennt sich nicht so aus, weiß nur das die Angler wohl dort im Fluß stehen, bin nur kein Fliegenfischer, daher meine Frage, kannst du mir bissel helfen, Petri.................:vik:



Hallo Dorschharry1804,
mit der Ortsangabe kommen wir der Sache ja schön näher.
Bei dem Fluß wird es sich um den Lågen (Gudbrandsdal) handeln. Tretten liegt deutlich oberhalb von Lillehammer. Dort sind wohl eher keine Meerforellen oder Lachse zu erwarten. 
Dafür soll es verschiedene Forellenstämme, Äschen, Barsche, Hechte usw. geben. Denen kannst Du natürlich auch mit normaler Spinnausrüstung nachstellen. Allerdings musst Du eben aufpassen, dass Du nicht in Flußabschnitten angelst, die eventuell nur für Fliegenfiischer ausgewiesen sind. Da solltest Du Dich nochmal informieren. Aber sicher gibt es genug Strecken, die auch für Spinnfischer frei sind.
Hier mal ein paar Infos, die zwar leider nur auf norwegisch sind, sich aber über Google-Übersetzung auch auf deutsch lesen lassen:
https://www.inatur.no/fiske/50fd938de4b01d4315176702

http://www.laagen-fiskeelv.no/

In den Links findest Du alle Informationen zum Fischbestand, den einzelnen Zonen und den dort geltenden Regeln, Preisen usw.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschharry1804

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*

Hallo, du kennst dich aus,was ?
Weitere Infos gerne an mich. 
Du hast mir jedenfalls erstmal weiter geholfen.
Achso, nur mal so, keine Lachse (Salzwassergebiet) also dann Süßwassergebiet dann Hecht, Barsch usw..................
oder Hecht und Lachs in einem Wasser, nur getrennt von Kilometern ???
ich danke Dir!!!!#h


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*



Dorschharry1804 schrieb:


> ...
> Du hast mir jedenfalls erstmal weiter geholfen.
> Achso, nur mal so, keine Lachse (Salzwassergebiet) also dann Süßwassergebiet dann Hecht, Barsch usw..................
> oder Hecht und Lachs in einem Wasser, nur getrennt von Kilometern ???
> ich danke Dir!!!!#h



So weit im Oberlauf und noch dazu wahrscheinlich mehrere Verbauhindernisse, da kommen oder müssen Lachs und Meerforelle nicht hoch. Dazu haben sie weiter im Unterlauf sicher genug Möglichkeiten zu laichen.
Allerdings heißt dass im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass es in Deinem Angelgebiet jetzt eher Hecht und Barsch vorherrschend sind. 
Die Gewässer dort gehören zur Forellen- bzw. Äschenregion, in denen auch mal Barsch und Hecht vorkommen können, aber vorrangig eben Forellen und Äschen. Das Besondere dabei ist wohl, dass die Forellen hier auch ordentlich abwachsen und daher viel größer werden können, als in den vielen Bergseen Norwegens.
Die Forellen lassen sich gezielt mit kleinen Spinnern (Größe 1-3) und kleinen Blinkern (gibt es in Norwegen oft in jedem Supermarkt oder der Tanke) fangen, aber auch mit Pose und Wurm. Oftmals waren bei mir genau die Köder erfolgreich, die es vor Ort zu kaufen gibt. Gute und günstig waren oft die Köder der Marke "Elbe". Aber auch der gute alte Mepps fängt. Besondere Farbvorlieben konnte ich nicht feststellen. Oft waren orange, silber, schwarz und bronze genauso erfolgreich.
Guten Stellen für Forellen sind Strömungwechsel mit angrenzenden Ruhezonen, Einläufe usw. also alles was im Wasser Abwechslung bringt. 
Hat man ein Boot zur Verfügung ist Schleppangeln eine gute Methode. Dabei reicht es zu rudern und die Rute mit Blinker einfach raus zu halten. Also ohne viel Gedöns.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschharry1804

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*

Danke für die Infos. Wars Du schon mal vor Ort, ja ne ?? Sonst könntest du das nicht so tetailliert wiedergeben !!!
Weitere Infos an mich. Besten Dank


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Lachs und Mefo auch ohne Fliegenrute*



Dorschharry1804 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Wars Du schon mal vor Ort, ja ne ?? Sonst könntest du das nicht so tetailliert wiedergeben !!!
> Weitere Infos an mich. Besten Dank



Auf Lachs und Forelle geht es auch so: Dreiwegewirbel, 1 Öhr: 2 m Vorfach mit Wurm (bei Lachs auch gerne mit rotem Wollfaden garniert), oder bei Lachsvorkommen statt Wurm Lachsfliege, 2. Öhr 50 cm relativ dünne Schnur mit Gewicht (wenn möglich aus Umweltgründen kein Blei, sondern Radmuttern, Schrauben, etc.). Das Gewicht so wählen, das es ganz langsam über Grund schleift. Stromaufwärts einwerfen und rumtreiben lassen. Und noch eine Bitte sollte es auf Forellen gehen: Ohne Widerhaken!!!! Google mal bitte rum: Montage Lachs Reker, Montage Grund Wurm Lachs, Montage Lachs Droppen. Da solltest Du fündig werden. Bei der Gegend die Du genannt hast, wirst Du m. E. Lachse nicht antreffen.


----------

